# Key Largo Campgrounds



## newhappycamper (Apr 26, 2012)

Torn between Pennekamp, Calusa and Key Largo Kampground. Have 31 ft. travel trailer with side slides and awning. Can anyone give some feedback on any of these places?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

We've been to the Keys and there are lots of campgrounds all along their 100 miles. The three you mention are in Key Largo at the start of the Keys and it's 200 miles to the end of the Keys and back. 

I don't have any personal experience with these but only have this little information from my Trailer Life software which provides independent reviews (ratings, etc). You might also be able to search the internet using any of this information. Refer to the attached files. It also shows an RV service center in case of problems. Keep in mind I am only passing on this information and it does not include other services which may be available.

We loved the Keys when we were there and wish you the best when you go there.


----------



## newhappycamper (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks so much - this is most helpful. We have always gone to Key West and rented a house, but this will be our first time camping.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, Key West is on the other side of the Keys highway. BTW - I posted your question in another forum I belong to and this is what one member has posted so far:

"We stayed at Pennekamp last summer. All new there, large sites, 50 amp. full hook ups, wide access roads, plenty to do in the park plus the marina has boat rides, snorkeling trips etc. Good restaurants walking or biking distance. Great place. I do not know about the others mentioned."

As others post their recommendations, I shall continue to provide them here. When are you going or when do you finalize? It is recommended that reservations precede your visit. Sounds like it will be fun.


----------



## newhappycamper (Apr 26, 2012)

That would be great! We had reservations at Pennekamp but after looking at the map it looked like the campsites were quite a ways from everything so we cancelled and made reservations at Calusa Campground which has a pool. 

I would love to hear what other's have to say. Thanks for your help!


----------

